# Plants dying



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The plants in my tank were fine and all of a sudden they are starting to die i have those plant fertilizer tabs with the plants can anybody give me some suggestions on how to save the plants
Thanks


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wheres our plant forum?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

snip off decayed leaves/branches with clean sharp sizzor

add some salt


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

always good to check your water properties too- 
just incase..


----------

